# Ok



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

what do we all think of the new Conquest Triumph?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

ukey: i think that will sum it up i think mathews made a huge mistake this year with that riser type ya im sure they are dead in the hand and very queit but do they look ugly. it should be one heck of a shooter tho


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Specs, wise, it looks pretty nice. I like the parallel limb design on the longer ata. I am sure it is a shooter, but...

I still can't get over the hideous riser. I know that it is designed to be light weight and very stiff, and I can see that it is. But, it just looks too ugly for me. Sorry, Mathews.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

well, 7 inch brace and 325fps would sound pretty good if I did not know how mathews does their 'IBO testing'. The IBO allows 3/4 inches of grace when measuring their draw length. So, a Mathews 29 inch draw is actually everybody elses 29 3/4. So Whenever Mathews posts an IBO speed, subtract 10. so 7 inches 315 fps? that's just ok. 
The bow itself i not really not anything special, I think the apex and apex 7 where better looking, but I'll have to wait and see how it shoots before I jump to any major conclusions. But again, on paper; this bow is nothing special.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I think it will be alright and its still alot better lookin then all the oniedas and monster bows.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i think it has the ugliest riser EVER


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

39ATA 7"BH ibo 325 is fairly impressive. I kinda like the riser, its different, but kinda cool. I dont get why they put a cable rod on it,, roller guard has always been Mathews' thing w/ the exception of the c4. I dont think it will live up to the Apex & Apex 7, those were great bows, and a lot of people wont pay 1300 for it. Oh and I think "Triumph" is a cool name :darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> *well, 7 inch brace and 325fps would sound pretty good if I did not know how mathews does their 'IBO testing'. The IBO allows 3/4 inches of grace when measuring their draw length. So, a Mathews 29 inch draw is actually everybody elses 29 3/4*. So Whenever Mathews posts an IBO speed, subtract 10. so 7 inches 315 fps? that's just ok.
> The bow itself i not really not anything special, I think the apex and apex 7 where better looking, but I'll have to wait and see how it shoots before I jump to any major conclusions. But again, on paper; this bow is nothing special.


If they're allowed 3/4 one way or another, why would they go down  Do you mean to say, Mathews test their IBO speed w/ a 30 3/4 inch draw instead of 30" like everybody else?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it's pretty sweet, but of coure Mach12 will never like any Mathews bow. I wouldn't get one because i don't shoot competition and it is pretty expensive even for Mathews.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Some of you guys are thinking that their new bows aren't great but i have heard people shooting the Reezen and the DXT and after shooting the Z7 they got rid of their other bows and got one of them.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> Do you mean to say, Mathews test their IBO speed w/ a 30 3/4 inch draw instead of 30" like everybody else?


Yes. That is exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it looks sweet, for the riser design. I would have to say that the price is a little excessive


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

aww im sorry did i hurt ur feelings i just said i dont care for how it looks get over it i swear this sight has a ton of  and no i think mathews has some good bows but i wouldn't prefer them over some others. he asked what we thought of it and by the way i had a mathews mq1 and loved it so maybe u should not say things u dont know. i said what i liked about it and what i didnt sounds fair to me this allows the bow companies to see what the shooters think to change or leave something about it so sorry i offended the fanboys. im not the only one that thinks they arnt pretty either i have heard from tons of people how they dont like the riser so ill state again, the bow looks very solid dead in the hand and a good shooter but looks ugly get over it. but i guess my assessment of what i just said makes me a Mathews hater doesn't it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> Yes. That is exactly what I'm saying.


mathews isn't the only one doing that, but 315 for a target bow is still pretty good


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

that is another good thing most bows past 38 dont get much speed unless they are running binaries on it or duals. mathews doesnt lie on speeds so it should be pretty close


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mach, they don't lie on speed, they are just a little giving on the DL.

If you ask me it isn't worth the extra money over a Drenalin LD


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i didnt say they did i said they are typically right i said that im impressed by the speed they are getting with the single and everyone is a little giving on dl pse and bowtech do it to nott sure bout hoyt tho


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Woah there Im a mathews fanboy now haha. I dont shoot a mathews nor do I plan to. I dont like their grips so I dont shoot them. Im shootin a Black Ice right now until deer season is over so I can get a new target bow...which wont be a mathews. I never said that bow was pretty I just stated my opinion that there are uglier bows out there.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know why everyone is whining about the riser I kinda like it because its different. And I'm sorry but I'm sick of the fan boystuff its so dumb. I'm pretty sure a bow doesn't win tournaments by looks, a bow wins because its accurate and the shooter is consistent. The looks are just an extra.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

fishycatfish said:


> Woah there Im a mathews fanboy now haha. I dont shoot a mathews nor do I plan to. I dont like their grips so I dont shoot them. Im shootin a Black Ice right now until deer season is over so I can get a new target bow...which wont be a mathews. I never said that bow was pretty I just stated my opinion that there are uglier bows out there.


na not you fishy your fine but i will say the new mathews grips are soooo nice hahaha and i wasnt talking bout u sorry for the mix up:embara: really need to start quoting people haha


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

lol its all good...another reason I wont like this bow is because I dont like long ata bows...idk why I just dont shoot them as well as a short to mid ata


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....I really dont know why you all keep saying speed this speed that? SPEED doesent make a bow shoot good, SPEED doesent make you a better shot, I personally dont like it because I dont use mathews for comp. shooting....:director:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

alright, there are a lot of people saying things like 'speed doesn't matter, looks don't matter ect....... as long as it shoots good.' 
Guys, this bow was released 2 days ago. NO archer without some serious connection to Mathews has shot this bow yet. So, if you don't want us to talk about the looks, or speed (which are both not very great. well, i guess the speed is ok, but it's a mathews speed (refer to my earlier post)); what's left to speak of? 
So before you post; "last time i checked looks didn't shoot x's", which is true, use the right side of your brain and know that because know one has shot it yet, we can't talk about anything besides 'looks' and specs. 

just my .02 cents.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't believe that looks don't matter.

You shoot the X, not the awesome looking bow. But, if you think the bow is too ugly to hit the X, guess what, it is not going to! You need to be confidant in your equipment, and if that means having a good looking or shiney bow, than that is what it takes. At my shop, we refer to something called style points. They usually aren't worth a whole lot on the scorecard, but if you have enough of them, it might just push up a place or two in the rankings. 

Remember, though, this is only to a certain extend. Dave Cousins could still shoot a 300 with the ugliest bow in the world, and somebody without instruction will not shoot amazingly with the best bow out there.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Nicely said


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I don't believe that looks don't matter.
> 
> *You shoot the X, not the awesome looking bow. But, if you think the bow is too ugly to hit the X, guess what, it is not going to! You need to be confidant in your equipment, and if that means having a good looking or shiney bow, than that is what it takes*. At my shop, we refer to something called style points. They usually aren't worth a whole lot on the scorecard, but if you have enough of them, it might just push up a place or two in the rankings.
> 
> Remember, though, this is only to a certain extend. Dave Cousins could still shoot a 300 with the ugliest bow in the world, and somebody without instruction will not shoot amazingly with the best bow out there.


I agree with you


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

fishycatfish said:


> Woah there Im a mathews fanboy now haha. I dont shoot a mathews nor do I plan to. I dont like their grips so I dont shoot them. Im shootin a Black Ice right now until deer season is over so I can get a new target bow...which wont be a mathews. I never said that bow was pretty I just stated my opinion that there are uglier bows out there.


this year the grips on their new bows are slimmer than the older ones. i know some people that had that problem before.


----------

